# Windows Server 2003



## Sinisa (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello,
I`m a beginner so be gentle.
I have a question about installing Windows Server 2003. I got server HP Proliant ml 350 to explore it a bit and to learn some basic operations on it, but I have a problem.
It has two HDDs (35 GB and 150 GB  obviously not in RAID) and Server 2003 was installed on it. When I say installed that means that I tried to install Kunbutu on it. I succeeded but there were some bugs on CD and installation wasn`t regular. When I tried to reset to Server 2003 things went wrong. 
Anyway, I took a Hirens Boot CD and used Partition Magic to format disks and install Server 2003 again but smaller disk with OS cannot be formatted. It shows some #4 mistake. Is that because of Linux or what? Now, that disk refuses to be formatted.
Anyway, I unplugged a 35 GB HDD from tower and tried to install OS on 150 GD HDD. I inserted Microsoft OEM preinstallation kit CD I tried from scratch. It took a while to install it and after that I got a frozen black screen with `Please wait` message. 
Please, if someone has time to write step-by-step procedure how to format both HDDs and with which program, and how to reinstall OS on server again. Both HDDs are bad sector free. 
One more thing, how to set HDDs to work together. They cannot be both primary, wright? 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you use IDE drives (I don't think they are available on your box though) there should be markings on drives them selves how to place jumpers to make drive primary or slave. SATA configuration don't have that, they just go from #1 and up. 
Connect just one drive, boot from install media and format from it. When you connect the second drive make sure boot drive is set to be 1st in order in BIOS.
But if are trying to learn, I wouldn't recommend server 2003, actually I'd recommend against it. Install 2008 R2, or rather 2012, if you meet system requirements (which I think you should).


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Use diskpart from the command line to remove all those partitions from the 35gig drive


----------

